
Why an Upstate Prisoner with a History of Escape Foiled His Latest - jasonhansel
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/12/30/nyregion/david-sweat-prison-escape.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041707)

